# What do you think of this???



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I was serching for Betta Info and what not and well I found this.


http://www.mangrovemania.com/fish.html


----------



## Clauzilla (Dec 16, 2005)

they say the block is 8x8x only 3 inches deep. This seems like an awful tiny tiny little home to have to live in, seems to me like just another version of the peace lily type tank, although they did say you have to feed the fish but only change the water I think it said once a month.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes I saw that and then I sas the dementions!! :shock: 3 in wide how does one turn in a space like that! :fish:


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

78-82 is the max for betta temps


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I replyed to your other post about thisin the equipment & technologies place


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i though mangroves were for brackish water? and the container is small, i mean how would you like to be in a box not much bigger than you?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I know I can't believe some people


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

*Tisk Tisk* when will it end!? I still cant seem to comprehend how people think bettas are different than other fish, or any other animals for that matter. Everything NEEDS space to THRIVE. :evil: :roll: :-x


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

in other words curse those uncaring companies!


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Very cruel, the least amount i would put a betta in is 5gals.


----------

